# Fitting Heat Recovery Ventilation System



## liamm (2 Feb 2009)

Hi
Has anyone any experience of fitting a Mechanical Heat Recovery Ventilation System? I got a quote of €4,800 to supply and fit a system in my new build. However, done a quick Google Search and you can buy the exact same model from the Manufacturer's website for about €2,000 including the ducting. Sounds like the fitters are getting a huge mark-up! Therefore, wondering has anyone done a DIY job on fitting one?


----------



## endag. (3 Feb 2009)

have helped my friend install the ducting. In my opinion it is not too bad a job, once you take your time and make sure that seals are right. If you have done any diy then it should be do-able. i think that i would put up with a bit of work for that type of money.


----------



## galwaytt (3 Feb 2009)

So, 4800 - 2000 = 2800.

For 2800 they supply and fit all the labour (1600-2000 for at least 2 people, depending on house), all the consumbles (fasteners, seals/sealer), drilling through walls/floors/roof etc, wiring, connections, and then come back after 2nd fix to commission and balance it.  And warranty it.

There's no 'huge markup' in that.


----------



## wexford dude (3 Feb 2009)

If that's not a huge mark-up what is.I can't imagine it taking any more than 2 men 2 days to do that work.Also the installer would be buying the material at a 10% discount.It's hard to have sympathy with these ''green technology''  installers when they assume that they are entitled to earn €1500 - 2000 per week.I have looked at the installation of these MHRV systems and once the system is designed for you it's pretty basic to install.
liamm there have been previous posts here regarding the possible fire spread with the MHRV.If there was a fire in your kitchen this system could be spreading the smoke to other rooms in your house.Has the installer
mentioned this?


----------



## paintpotmen (3 Feb 2009)

hi Liam, that sounds like a good price, can you please let me know the size of the build and where you got the quote from. Wexford dude is right you need to ensure the system has an automatic shut off when smoke is detected


----------



## rmdt (4 Feb 2009)

I have just finished fitting the ducting for my HRV. It is very straight forward, all you need is a little time and effort. The crowd who are supplying the system gave me a layout and said what size pipes to put where etc, and supplied all the sealants etc in the price. They are going to come out when the unit is installed to commission the system as apart from designing the layout, this is really the only technical side to the installation.

I would have to agree that eco technology seems to come with a premium price attached. But if you are willing to shop around and not accept any crap there are reasonable bargains to be had. For example I am installing the Itho eco4 HRV unit. My cheapest quote for this system was about half of my highest quote...ridiculous!!!! As for MTD solutions, their prices were off the wall completely!


----------



## ollie323 (4 Feb 2009)

Good on you rmtd for going ahead with this job yourself. There's only going to be more of this in the near future. 
As Wexford dude pointed out, is there an automatic shut off in case of a fire? 

ollie


----------



## krissovo (4 Feb 2009)

Hey man, could you send me the details????

Being trying to source units myself so I can do the job, I only found one that will do up to 1700sqft but it was ~€1500 with fittings.


----------



## sparky78 (4 Feb 2009)

rmdt said:


> I have just finished fitting the ducting for my HRV. It is very straight forward, all you need is a little time and effort. The crowd who are supplying the system gave me a layout and said what size pipes to put where etc, and supplied all the sealants etc in the price. They are going to come out when the unit is installed to commission the system as apart from designing the layout, this is really the only technical side to the installation.
> 
> I would have to agree that eco technology seems to come with a premium price attached. But if you are willing to shop around and not accept any crap there are reasonable bargains to be had. For example I am installing the Itho eco4 HRV unit. My cheapest quote for this system was about half of my highest quote...ridiculous!!!! As for MTD solutions, their prices were off the wall completely!


 
Hi rmdt,

Was considering this unit myself as its 1 of the most efficient.
what size is your house?
Can you give me the name of the company that supplied you the unit?

Thanks


----------



## liamm (4 Feb 2009)

rmdt said:


> I have just finished fitting the ducting for my HRV. It is very straight forward, all you need is a little time and effort. The crowd who are supplying the system gave me a layout and said what size pipes to put where etc, and supplied all the sealants etc in the price. They are going to come out when the unit is installed to commission the system as apart from designing the layout, this is really the only technical side to the installation.
> 
> I would have to agree that eco technology seems to come with a premium price attached. But if you are willing to shop around and not accept any crap there are reasonable bargains to be had. For example I am installing the Itho eco4 HRV unit. My cheapest quote for this system was about half of my highest quote...ridiculous!!!! As for MTD solutions, their prices were off the wall completely!


 
Thanks rmdt,

I was hoping it would be fairly straight forward so I think I'll give it a go. The unit I'm looking at is a Vent Axia Airminder 290F which you can get for about €1600 from [broken link removed] Add in say €500 for ducting and there's still a huge saving to be made.

Just need to check out the automatic shut off in case of fire


----------



## pat_os (5 Feb 2009)

Why would there be any issue in case of fire. They don't recirculate the same air so surely the unit would suck the smoke to the outside not to the rest of the rooms


----------



## krissovo (6 Feb 2009)

pat_os said:


> Why would there be any issue in case of fire. They don't recirculate the same air so surely the unit would suck the smoke to the outside not to the rest of the rooms



I would imagine it sucks in fresh air from outside feeding the fire.


----------

